# Card trick.... watch to end



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGPKpIu ... e=youtu.be


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Like


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

